# leigh jigs



## robjohn (Dec 16, 2011)

hi 
all you saw dust makers . i am asking a query about a early model leigh dovetail jig
that i have been given. the question being the jig the i recieved model d-1258r
is it compatiable with the latest leigh jigs ie. the finger and dovetail plates.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Robin

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us,


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Your jig is very similar to the new D4R Leigh jig, but there have been many improvement since your jig was made, mostly in improved manufacturability. I think you should contact Leigh technical support and discuss your concerns with them to get a better understanding of the similarities and differences. 

Their Website is Leigh Industries - Joining Tradition With Today

Charley


----------



## robjohn (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks to all that answered my query on leigh jigs
robin


----------

